# (help needed) Soldier of fortune 2 on new intel 2.1 macbook



## indianpunk (Sep 13, 2008)

well i have tempered with thee resolution settings and the game crashed and now i am not able to play the game again 

when ever i click on the multiplayer of single player icon i keep getting the ignore report and relaunch dialog box 

i tried reinstalling fresh but nothing works 

it used to run smoothly before i thought of changing the resolution which was set to 640 by 480 

since i just moved onto mac i dont know the temp files where the settings are stored so if any one can guide me i can delete them coz i think that is te reason or can u tell me what things i need to edit in the config aka .cfg file i could do that as well 

cheers plz help me


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like a bad preference file. They can be found in several places, but I'm sure the one you will need will be in "Your_Hard_Drive>Users>Your_User_Name>Library>Preferences." Look for anything named after the game and the game publisher, and move them to the trash. Then launch your game and it should remake the files and run again. Once you know that the game runs, then you can empty the trash.


----------

